# Ford 6.7 Diesel Chips/Tuners/Deletes



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Did a quick search and couldn't find any threads dedicated to tuning these trucks. Some mention of it in various threads but mostly just a brief mention of what someone has done.

I'm looking for info on what guys have done as far as chipping/tuning/deleting on these newer Ford diesels, and also what other mods you did with them and how they all work together. Specifically I would love info from the guys that have done it to cab/chassis models but pickups will probably have to do. Interested in all details like

Brand?
Price?
Other Upgrades?
Emissions?
MPG Increase/Decrease?
Power Output?
How many miles since changes?

Anything else relative to these motors as I have two and am currently deciding whether to buy a Ford extended warrenty to protech them or just say F**K it and make modifications.

Also not to make anybody mad, but I really could care less what other motors, or trucks you have done this too if its not a 6.7 Ford Diesel as I don't see how it would apply.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would never delete.......








Until I have 500 miles. Had spartan in past, have h&s now. Ruff cost 1800. I just do tuner and pipe, good enough for me. I careless about mileage, I don't pay for fuel.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

H&S tuner to delete codes. otherwise, all stock tune. 
emissions delete: gets rid of the muffler, DPF, smurf pee injector, and all sensors. simply unbolt pipes after cat and remove all the crap. the delete pipe replaces it and uses the stock tailpipe so it all looks stock. 
runs great with no smoke. mileage went up from 13-14 to 17-18.
this is on a 2014 F-350 that normally rolls down the road close to 10,000 lbs.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

The h and s website is pretty useless, unless you already know what you want. 
Where are you guys getting the delete pipe


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1919931 said:


> I would never delete.......
> 
> Until I have 500 miles. Had spartan in past, have h&s now. Ruff cost 1800. I just do tuner and pipe, good enough for me. I careless about mileage, I don't pay for fuel.


does the pipe delete all of the emissions stuff? No more DEF, no more exhaust burns?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1919931 said:


> I would never delete.......
> 
> Until I have 500 miles. Had spartan in past, have h&s now. Ruff cost 1800. I just do tuner and pipe, good enough for me. I careless about mileage, I don't pay for fuel.


lol, we just put a SCT x4 "the more expensive one for the deletes", on a 2011 F350 that had a failed EGT probe...shuts truck right down... stupid.

delete pipe, x4, new air filter, truck has a ton of life suddenly, miles went up 3-4mpg generally, power is way up, hard to control it when trying to baby it around

We have a 2014 F550 with the same engine but 4.30 gears, has 1100 miles on it so far, 8-10mpg, feels heavy, like a dog. terrible for a 400hp/800tq truck, going to put an x4 on it in spring with delete pipe and tow tune , should pickup tons of power.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;1920608 said:


> lol, we just put a SCT x4 "the more expensive one for the deletes", on a 2011 F350 that had a failed EGT probe...shuts truck right down... stupid.
> 
> delete pipe, x4, new air filter, truck has a ton of life suddenly, miles went up 3-4mpg generally, power is way up, hard to control it when trying to baby it around
> 
> We have a 2014 F550 with the same engine but 4.30 gears, has 1100 miles on it so far, 8-10mpg, feels heavy, like a dog. terrible for a 400hp/800tq truck, going to put an x4 on it in spring with delete pipe and tow tune , should pickup tons of power.


Keep in mind all cab/chassis come de-tuned from the factory, both gas and diesels.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Also I'm assuming the tuners/chips are needed to keep the truck running after the exhaust sensors are removed?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;1920608 said:


> We have a 2014 F550 with the same engine but 4.30 gears, has 1100 miles on it so far, 8-10mpg, feels heavy, like a dog. terrible for a 400hp/800tq truck, going to put an x4 on it in spring with delete pipe and tow tune , should pickup tons of power.





BMWSTUD25;1920658 said:


> Keep in mind all cab/chassis come de-tuned from the factory, both gas and diesels.


correct. the F-450/F-550 cab chassis engine is only 300HP/600 Torque, not the 400HP/800 torque the F-250/350/450 pickup has

and the 2015 pickup engine has been bumped to 440 HP and 860 torque for the Ford/Dodge/Chevy HP wars.

it is only the 6.2 V8 gas engine that is detuned for over 10,000 lbs GVWR.
385HP/405 torque under 10,000 lbs GVWR 
316HP/397Torque over 10,000 lbs GVWR

the V-10 engine is the same no matter what the vehicle it goes into.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

2012 F550. 4.30 gears. 

Spartan tunes with a DashDaq display, flo pro delete pipe, custom made egr block off plates with egt probe. 

I'd like to switch to an H&S with gearhead tunes but not for $1500+

In town driving and short trips it gets 10-12mpg. Rural roads or winter highway it gets 12-14mpg. In the summer I'll have it on the highway again and can see what it gets for mileage then, I'd like to see 15-16mpg if possible. 
I check my fuel my hand, don't trust the dash. If I did I'd be getting 2-3mpg better all the time then reality.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

tjctransport;1922142 said:


> correct. the F-450/F-550 cab chassis engine is only 300HP/600 Torque, not the 400HP/800 torque the F-250/350/450 pickup has
> 
> and the 2015 pickup engine has been bumped to 440 HP and 860 torque for the Ford/Dodge/Chevy HP wars.
> 
> ...


You are correct! I often forget, and leave out info on the V-10 motors as I don't own any and think the technology is a little more outdated than I'd like. That and they insist on putting a 5 speed in it, vs. a 6 speed like everything else.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mark13;1922377 said:


> 2012 F550. 4.30 gears.
> 
> Spartan tunes with a DashDaq display, flo pro delete pipe, custom made egr block off plates with egt probe.
> 
> ...


oh boy, you're starting to lose me with all these fancy terms lol. Don't even know what a egt probe is. And why is one tuner (H&S) so much better than another (Spartan)?


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

tjctransport;1922142 said:


> correct. the F-450/F-550 cab chassis engine is only 300HP/600 Torque, not the 400HP/800 torque the F-250/350/450 pickup has
> 
> and the 2015 pickup engine has been bumped to 440 HP and 860 torque for the Ford/Dodge/Chevy HP wars.
> 
> ...


Not to derail from the thread, but the 6.2 actually isn't detuned, it is just rated at a different RPM. Same engine, power, and tuning.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BMWSTUD25;1922425 said:


> oh boy, you're starting to lose me with all these fancy terms lol. Don't even know what a egt probe is. And why is one tuner (H&S) so much better than another (Spartan)?


EGT: Exhaust Gas Temperature.

I monitor it for when I'm towing, others watch it for when sled pulling or drag racing. Since a diesel throttles on fuel it might be injecting more fuel then the turbo is providing air because the RPM's aren't high enough. To much fuel makes for very hot exhaust temps (and smoke) and its a good way to cause motor and turbo damage. Most guys running a mild tune and driving sensibly won't ever have trouble. Both my Duramax and Powerstroke run plenty cool to not worry me but I still like to know what it's doing.

The Spartan tunes are fine for 95% of people. They're safe tunes and proven to be problem free. The only reason I want to switch is because Matt can custom tune my truck with a few little features not available from Spartan to make it more practical for me. If I didn't have the connection to Matt through a buddy I'd never think twice about my Spartan and just be plenty happy I don't have to worry about regen on my truck or adding DEF.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I to have been exploring a tuner on my cab and chassie 11 F550 6.7L... most tuners wont set up these trucks  I have spoke to banks and they informed me that these are typically used for working hard and they dont want liabilty if something blows... Ya no kidding??? However Bullydog GT programmer according to there website says all 2011-2015 cab and chassie accept 2013 models??? I have sent out an email and waiting to hear back... im not looking to delete DEF or change exhast just want alittle more nuts for pulling.... and hopefully get rid of that nasty turbo lag


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I received a reply from bullydog. And yes the GT tuner p#40420 is the unit for the 2011-2014 cab and chassis 6.7L.... there price is $699... this mite be my route as im not deleting DEF or doing and exhast etc....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hysert;1924993 said:


> and hopefully get rid of that nasty turbo lag


The lag you feel when taking off is the transmission, not the turbo. Mine does it as well even after being tuned. You don't notice the transmission 1-2 shift as much in the pickups because they are geared higher and weight less. With a heavier truck and 4.30-4.88 gears you notice it much more.


----------

